# The Philadelphia Orchestra First Live Streaming Concert from Shanghai



## nitaorang (May 21, 2014)

*The Philadelphia Orchestra First Live Streaming Concert from Shanghai. *

Rigester and watch online at http://www.yunbomedia.com/

Shanghai time 19:30pm
Paris time 13:30pm 
New York time 07:30am

(Photo Credit: Chris Lee)








News link:
http://mi2n.com/press.php3?press_nb=173224
The Philadelphia Orchestra, hailed as one of the most famous orchestras in the world, held a press conference in Shanghai announcing their 2014 China tour and May 25th concert at the Shanghai Grand Theatre. Conductor Yannick Nézet-Séguin and the Philadelphia Orchestra's performance will be streamed live to Chinese and international audiences on Internet and mobile networks. Additionally, on May 24th the Philadelphia Orchestra will perform together with Chinese artists at the "Sunrise Night" concert.

Founded in 1900, the Philadelphia Orchestra is one of the world's top orchestras. They have traveled extensively to perform to audiences aournd the world. And they are an old friend of the Chinese people, being the first Western orchestra to perform China in 1973. This concert is especailly meaningful because the Philadelphia Orchestra's China Tour coincides with the 35th anniversary of the US and China establishing formal diplomatic relations.

Yannick Nézet-Séguin is the 8th Music Director of the Philadelphia Orchestra. He will be conducting the pieces from Mozart, Tchaikovsky and Muhler during the concert. Maestro Yannic is also the Music Director with Orchestre Metropolitain (Montreal) and the Guest Conductor of the London Philarmonic Orchestra. He has also been the Artistic Director and Principal Conductor for the Orchestre Metropolitain (Montreal). Maestro Yannic is widely recognized by the contemporary European and American art world as one of the most talented conductors in the world.

During the press conference, Craig Hamilton, Vice President of Global Initiatives and Government Relations for the Philadelphia Orchestra, and the US diplomat, Mr. Nicholas Platt discussed their expectations of the performance. Mr. Platt accompanied President Nixon on the historical trip to Beijing in 1972. He also served as Chief of Political Officer at the U.S. Liaison Office in Beijing during 1973. In this role he was witness to the historical of resumption of relations between the U.S. and China.

Mr. Bill Yan Bin Zang, Vice President of Shanghai Synergy Culture & Entertainment Group and President of a-Peer Synergy Shanghai Culture & Technology Co., Ltd., made the announcement that Yannick Nézet-Séguin and Philadelphia Orchestra concert will use new cloud streaming technology to broadcast the concert live to audiences in China and internationally on Internet and mobile networks. This will dramatically increase the number of people around the world who can enjoy this live concert. It will be the first time a major cultural event will be streamed live from China to the world. The Shanghai Synergy's webcasting initiative has received great support and guidance from China Ministry of Culture and the Shanghai Culture & Broadcasting Bureau.

If the May 25th the Yannick Nézet-Séguin and Philadelphia Orchestra concert is like a "surge of epic poetry," then the May 24th "Sunrise Night" concert, combining Philadelphia Orchestra musicians and Chinese artists, is like a "fresh serenade." This will be an "East Meets West" concert combining the best of Chinese and international artists. The concert will present the Oriental Angles who will perform folk music with a contemporary charm, followed by the Philadelphia Orchestra sextet. The highlight of the concert will feature Chinese singer Ruhan Jia who will perform with the Philadelphia Orchestra sextet and Oriental Angels.

Ruhan Jia expressed her gratitude and honor to be able to perform with the Philadelphia Orchestra. She is extremely excited and thrilled at the opportunity to perform her crossover music to the global audience the Philadelphia Orchestra will help create for Chinese artists.

The concert sponsors, Mr. Wang Jianhou, the General Manager of the Shanghai Yangsheng Medias Co., Ltd., and Mr. Zhu Xiaojun, General Manager of the Shanghai Sunrise Pension Service Co., Ltd., also spoke about their plans for increasing their investments in the culture industries, and for bringing more quality classical music to audiences around the world.

Photo credit - Chris Lee


----------

